# Grilling thick steaks



## golddust (Oct 12, 2011)

Picked up some really nice round steaks at Sam's Club today (just over an inch thick). I've never grilled steaks this thick before and need help on the best way to cook them so I can get them medium . Will probably marinate them in a Teriaki (sp?) marinade first.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

That's about the thickness I always buy also.

I cook mine at about 6 inches from the coals. I use a grilling probe in the meat to tell me when it reaches the proper center temperature.

I use only enough coals to have one layer, where the briquettes are just touching and only directly under the steak, not covering the entire grill.

I leave the grill open.

Turn the steak only once at exactly half the end temp, minus the meat start temp.

Here's an example: If the meat is at 50 degrees already, and you want an end temp of 160, then 160-50 is 110. Half of 110 is 55. Add 55 to 50 and you turn the steak exactly at 105.

Sounds harder than it is. It's actually completely logical and I can vouch for it's accuracy. Mine turn out perfectly every single time. Done the same on both sides, right to the center.

For "Medium" doneness, take the steak off the grill when the center temp is 150F and let it rest for 5 minutes. The center temp will increase while it rests, to 160F.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 12, 2011)

I like to bring thick steaks to near room temperature before putting them on the grill for even doneness.


----------



## golddust (Oct 12, 2011)

Timothy said:


> That's about the thickness I always buy also.
> 
> I cook mine at about 6 inches from the coals. I use a grilling probe in the meat to tell me when it reaches the proper center temperature.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, forgot to mention I'm using a gas grill.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 12, 2011)

I always grill my steaks as hot as I can. I use the thumb/palm/finger method to tell for doneness. It may not be as accurate as a thermometer but I am not picky about how my steak is done either.

Roadfix is right about bringing to temp first.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I always grill my steaks as hot as I can. I use the thumb/palm/finger method to tell for doneness. It may not be as accurate as a thermometer but I am not picky about how my steak is done either.
> 
> Roadfix is right about bringing to temp first.


 
Right-o

Bring to room temp, season with salt (if you havent marinaded), cook on a hot grill.

Round steak only to medium or it will be very tough


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 13, 2011)

Be SURE to let it them rest, at least 8-10min. Everything else seems to have been touched on.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 13, 2011)

Slice thinly against the grain.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Oct 29, 2011)

All of the above is what I would say.


----------



## Back Rhodes (Apr 2, 2012)

Steakhouse secrets:

Here's another trick for really thick cuts of meat (2" +) IF you like more bark outside but medium rare inside...firm chill in freezer to stiff and bendable but not solid frozen...oil grill with peanut oil...flame on a good sear for 20 minutes, then reduce heat to about 250* for 45 min +/-...check internal temperature...

Another steakhouse trick is to finish a steak with a hot flat top (chef's flat grill) to give the outside a good visual finish...while "marking" with grill marks looks nice, you can't _taste_ grill marks when blindfolded...

Many steakhouse will precook in an oven to rare, then into the reefer box until needed, then cook over a live flame to desired doneness...swabbing with au jus or garlic butter doesn't hurt either...


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 3, 2012)

PORTERHOUSE On Weber Grill with lump charcoal:
1 3/4" - 2" thick medium rare
Total cooking time 21-29 minutes + 10 charcoal light + 20 grill heat(Total 1 hour)
Coarse salt and pepper top (B) side
VENTS: TOP 1/2 & BOTTOM 1/4 - 1/2 OPEN 
COVERED indirect heat: (350 - 400F) 26 - 18 minutes
 > Side A 10 minutes use fork
 > Side B 8  minutes USE TONGS
   IF STRAIGHT FROM FRIDGE-  13 - 11 MINUTES EACH SIDE 
UNCOVERED and moved to direct heat:
 > Side B 1 minutes
 > Side A 1 minutes
 > Then rotate and flip to char finish


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2012)

interesting, what some people would consider "a thick" stake". For me thick would be at least 2" and even then it is the preferable size.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 13, 2012)

I like to do the following for steaks:
Very hot grill






Steaks on,
1 1/2 minutes Flip and rotate
1 1/2 minutes Flip and rotate
1 1/2 minutes Flip and rotate
1 1/2 minutes check for medium rare. 

Looks like this.





Good luck


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 14, 2012)

Depending on the cut, I would NOT automatically use a marinade on them if I was grilling - but then again - I am clinically addicted to Montreal Steak Spice. 

As for temp, I like to start on high and get any fat edge crispy as well. Then I season them up and move over to med high heat, but I tend to watch them closely.


----------



## justplainbill (May 14, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> I like to do the following for steaks:
> Very hot grill
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good.  I like to cook them low and slow and then finish them (char) at very high heat.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 14, 2012)

Back Rhodes said:


> Steakhouse secrets:
> 
> Here's another trick for really thick cuts of meat (2" +) IF you like more bark outside but medium rare inside...firm chill in freezer to stiff and bendable but not solid frozen...oil grill with peanut oil...flame on a good sear for 20 minutes, then reduce heat to about 250* for 45 min +/-...check internal temperature...
> 
> ...



Those are very interesting comments. Although we home chefs don't face quite the same problems as steak houses you've given me much to think about.

Personally, I don't care if my steak is raw in the middle as long as it's warm. I'd eat it raw if I was sure it wouldn't make me sick. (Or bite me back, or move while I'm eating.) Except of course I want that singed crust, for taste, burned fats and all.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 14, 2012)

First off I must say there has been no wrong advice in the thread, all methods would result in a fine result.

For the best and thickest steaks this is my method.  

Sear (in pan or grill) very high heat 2 - 2.5 minutes each side.
Bake (standard oven) at 350 degrees for 6-10 minutes, (6 min for 1" cuts, up to 10 minutes for monster sized steaks)

***  Optionally add butter and a mild seasoned salt to the steak and pan before baking.  

Enjoy.


----------



## niquejim (May 15, 2012)

BBQ Mikey said:


> First off I must say there has been no wrong advice in the thread, all methods would result in a fine result.
> 
> For the best and thickest steaks this is my method.
> 
> ...


 

Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Savannahsmoker (May 18, 2012)

The subject is "Grilling thick steaks" not baking thick steaks.

Just funin y'all, when not grilling but instead cooking steaks in the kitchen I used the same method.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2012)

"baking" a steak seems fundamentally wrong. Broiling a steak, ok, while not preferred, it works. Roasting roasts is one thing, but to just throw a steak on a pan, and plop it in the oven. . . well, you killed the cow once, no need to do it again, especially with such indignity.


----------



## cschu485 (Oct 18, 2013)

A great way to cook a steak is to let it speak to you, if you let your barbeque heat up to 350-400 degrees then get a nice sear on it. Dont flip the steak until the steak just comes off the grill like no problem. If you are having to put pressure then the steak is telling you its not ready yet. do this for both sides then just watch it while you but the box marks on it and it should be cooked perfectly medium rare to medium. A probe is a great way to make sure not to mess up the temperature, but remember to watch it too. Sometimes technology isnt the best thing to rely on.


----------



## davidxway (Dec 10, 2013)

That's about the thickness I always buy also.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 10, 2013)

cschu485 said:


> A great way to cook a steak is to let it speak to you, if you let your barbeque heat up to 350-400 degrees then get a nice sear on it. Dont flip the steak until the steak just comes off the grill like no problem. If you are having to put pressure then the steak is telling you its not ready yet. do this for both sides then just watch it while you but the box marks on it and it should be cooked perfectly medium rare to medium.* A probe is a great way to make sure not to mess up the temperature*, but remember to watch it too. Sometimes technology isnt the best thing to rely on.


 
You pull that probe out before that steak has rested, you just ruined that steak. Learn to judge doneness by touch.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 11, 2013)

Did anyone catch the original post?

I would not grill round steak.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 11, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Did anyone catch the original post?
> 
> I would not grill round steak.



Well, the OP was in 2011, but who's looking? 

Round steak is a tender cut, so why not grill it?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 12, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, the OP was in 2011, but who's looking?
> 
> Round steak is a tender cut, so why not grill it?



Tender? 
You are joking right?


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 12, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Tender?
> You are joking right?


 

Round Steak is not a tender cut!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 12, 2013)

I have success with round steak making jerky. Other than that I can't think of any other use for it. Maybe stew, but I still think it would be awful chewy. It's way too lean.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 13, 2013)

Round steak run thru a meat cuber can be made into some good eats. We eat a fair amount of cubed steak here at home. Country or Chicken fried steak with gravy! Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2013)

I misspoke. I was thinking about marinating and grilling a top round London broil and slicing against the grain to make it tender. I shouldn't have just tossed off my comment like that. Sorry.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 13, 2013)

I pound out round steak for Swiss steak.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 13, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I misspoke. I was thinking about marinating and grilling a top round London broil and slicing against the grain to make it tender. I shouldn't have just tossed off my comment like that. Sorry.



Don't apologize!  You were correct. London broil, grilled rare/medium rare and sliced on the bias, across the grain is extremely tender and very tasty!
I marinate mine too!  Its the RIGHT way to prepare it for the grill.

I absolutely love top round.  But I rarely make it as my wife will only eat well done (ruined) beef.
Sometimes I wonder how we came to be!


----------

